# mentoring and age?



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi guys, I will start off by saying Im 16... When I turn 18 I would be very interested in owning some form of crocodilian... most likely an african dwarf... At the moment I'm studying animal management at hallow college... everyday I work with reptiles and other animals... I also keep quite a few reptiles but nothing that would prepare me for any of the small crocodilians? And I was just wondering what age you can start looking for a mentor and if its legal for them to mentor somebody my age with hopes of getting a DWA when they turn 18, or is it a case of waiting until I turn 18 and then looking for a mentor? I would prefer to get the ball rolling now just so I can build up a lot of experience before hand and get a good idea of all of the requirements? 
Thanks
Callum


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_Hiya,_

_You'll have to be 18 because of insurance issues, if you got harmed..._

_In the mean time you could look into costs for your DWAL and what the conditions are, enclosure costs, feeding costs, public liability insurance costs and get to know a few croc keepers, if your parents live in rented accommodation you'll have to check the tenancy agreement to see if keeping DWA animals or "exotics" are allow to be kept in the house or find/buy your own place when your in the position to do so_
_Maybe get to know a few keepers who keep larger monitors but personally I'd keep one of the larger monitors for a good few years or get some experience with them before moving on to crocs_

_When you are 18 you could go to Concrete jungle for a handling course (£135 for 1 person) I know they do DWA snakes and inverts but not sure about crocs you could ask?_
_But if you start getting to know croc keepers maybe when you're old enough they'll be happy enough to allow you to help? but if you know any larger monitor keepers and as long as they trust you, there is nothing stopping you getting experience with them _

_You're still young so don't get rushing in to things even when you're 18..._

_I've never kept or had any experience with crocs, so I might not be right :blush:_

_regards, emmie x_


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*hey!!*

If you looking into crocodiles add me on fb-gavin brannan,yes i know your young but any info you want in future I could help? have 3 african dwarf crocodiles/monitor lizards etc

good advice above aswell!!:2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

its my dream to get a croc one day like your self, im 20 now and would love to find some in the north east that keeps them so i can get some mentoring for the future.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hiya,_
> 
> _You'll have to be 18 because of insurance issues, if you got harmed..._
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice  I actually have quite a lot of experience with large reptile's so hopefully it will just be a case of getting to know some good keepers when I'm old enough to be mentored  and Ive added you gav! :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

chapmand said:


> its my dream to get a croc one day like your self, im 20 now and would love to find some in the north east that keeps them so i can get some mentoring for the future.


same, what part of the northeast are you in?


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> same, what part of the northeast are you in?


 Chester-le-street, my aim is to get one/pair of crocs when im 25, which is another 4yr.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

chapmand said:


> Chester-le-street, my aim is to get one/pair of crocs when im 25, which is another 4yr.


I'm just don the road in hebburn! Lol
And yeah I plan to get one next year


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

i carnt wait to get one, reason im waiting till 25 is im looking for a house to buy and want some more monitors 1st, would be great though if i could get someone to mentor me now and again get plenty of experience.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

chapmand said:


> i carnt wait to get one, reason im waiting till 25 is im looking for a house to buy and want some more monitors 1st, would be great though if i could get someone to mentor me now and again get plenty of experience.


I have a monitor, but there is also steve (monitor mad on here) who lives in newcastle who has loads of monitors, going up to 7ft. Your welcome to come see my bosc if you want...


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

aye steve has got some awesome monitors from what ive seen of his pictures, i was talking to him at the NERRK show. Ive got the one bosc but hoping to get a pair of kimberly rock monitors and possibly a peacock monitor next year. Add me on facebook and we will sort something out sometime. My names Dan Chapman im on tara's friends list if you carnt find me (tara from team reptiles).


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

chapmand said:


> aye steve has got some awesome monitors from what ive seen of his pictures, i was talking to him at the NERRK show. Ive got the one bosc but hoping to get a pair of kimberly rock monitors and possibly a peacock monitor next year. Add me on facebook and we will sort something out sometime. My names Dan Chapman im on tara's friends list if you carnt find me (tara from team reptiles).


I already have you I think, lol my names Jon Capaldi, with the cresties, my photo is team reps display photo aha


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

is there actually anyone in the northeast that keeps any crocs/aligators etc.


----------

